# Best high dividend and diversified listed property?



## topo (9 December 2010)

Hello Community

Regarding an Articel in morningstar.com.au, Investors are turning back to invest in australian listed Property

http://www.morningstar.com.au/stocks.mvc/article/investors-return-to-listed-property/2833

unfortunately, they do not mention, what Stocks/REITs they recommend to buy......

Does anybody have a good Knowledge about australian listed Property with high Dividends and can recommend some?

Seems to be a solid Investment

Thanks in Advance

Cheers


----------



## So_Cynical (10 December 2010)

topo said:


> Best high dividend and diversified listed property?




Why bother picking just one property stock when you can have em all.

SLF - SPDR S&P/ASX 200 Listed Property Fund

http://www.spdrs.com.au/etf/fund/fund_detail_SLF.html

No a recommendation...just saying that if you want broad exposure to Aust property and a high dividend yield paid quarterly SLF is a simple option.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17865


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (10 December 2010)

Tbqh I loled at "high yield" I did the maths and the yield on the SLF is about 5% before tax credits etc. Seems a strange investment to me, money in the bank could equal the return before tax credits, and there would be no risk (no risk no reward). 

Ultimately though, topo, you're probably going to have to do some research yourself and educate yourself on how the markets work (even if it's just to a degree so you know how to buy and sell, and pick a few companies to buy). Would you trust a complete stranger with your wallet? If not, why trust them with your bank account (e.g. share selection)?

PVF.


----------



## So_Cynical (10 December 2010)

ParleVouFrancois said:


> Tbqh I loled at "high yield" I did the maths and the yield on the SLF is about 5% before tax credits etc. Seems a strange investment to me, money in the bank could equal the return before tax credits, and there would be no risk (no risk no reward).




I just did the maths too and have to say im a little surprised the yield is so low...i just assumed it would be around 7% or 8% as alot of the SLF constituents yield around that....still at the current SP there is definite growth potential in SLF, so combine a easy 5 or 6% PA capital growth with a 5 or 6% yield and i guess you would have a pretty good investment.

At the current SP i would be very very confident of SLF out performing (dividends + SP growth) any bank deposit over the next 6 or 12 or 18 months....but that's just my opinion.


----------



## danbradster (10 December 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Why bother picking just one property stock when you can have em all.
> 
> SLF - SPDR S&P/ASX 200 Listed Property Fund
> 
> ...




The price is reasonable, but 40% Westfield is unappealing.


----------



## Liar's Poker (30 December 2010)

danbradster said:


> The price is reasonable, but 40% Westfield is unappealing.




Unfortunately, SLF doesn't offer a Dividend Reinvestment Plan either. 

It will be interesting to see what dividend SLF announces on the 5th Jan 2011 (record date 11 Jan 2011 and paid on 8 March 2011).

-Liar-


----------

